
Real or Fake? Trying to Replace My iPhone Battery in Shenzhen, China [video] - camtarn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faLaueR-Pgk
======
mtmail
Summary since it's 25 minutes long: He manages to buy several original
batteries used and new for about 7 USD and the battery tester (cool tech, 150
USD) identifies them as original and same specs. Unclear if all parts are
original. Puts them in his iPhone 7 and it boots up fine. Bought others where
sellers said they're not original and the battery tester agrees. Advises
viewers to buy from reputable sellers.

